# start / stop button weirdness



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

So I parked in a car park yesterday & I'm pretty sure that I had pressed the stop button & locked the car.
When I returned 2 hours later I discovered that the engine was running. I was panicking that someone had gone for a joy ride, but the parking attendant came over to say it had been idling for nearly 2 hours & unable to do anything as the car was locked. 
I have checked it again & you cannot lock the car if the engine is running.

If I had for some strange reason left the car running & unlocked, how would the car lock itself? I am starting to doubt my sanity now & perhaps report it in case someone went for a spin. (It used up approx 10 miles of fuel but this could be just during idling for so long)

Anyone got any ideas? Appreciate your thoughts. Thks.

2016 2.0 TFSI Sport S tronic


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The car doesn't unlock by itself after you turn on but only if you open the car and don't open the door.
I've noticed that if the car is still on and you go out, if you press the lock button the car won't lock so maybe you were dreaming!!! Kidding..


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Did you not hear the heartbeat as you left the car?


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

tbh, i can't remember. The strange thing is the car was def locked & running when I returned. Audi say that this is not possible. One of those 'wish i'd captured on video' moments.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

You're not alone 

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1210794


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Doors don't normally lock til you move at a few mph. Odd :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucky you that you car was locked.. I was almost saying that other users found their cars running after few hours!! It's crazy!
Anyway I try everytime to lock the car while running but it doesn't work!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Could it be some sort of security measure if the car is running, parked and keys not present.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

How about this...you stopped pressed the button, ?? got out but the dash is still on radio playing etc, ?? lock and walk away, ??the cars power is still on and after so long the battery begins to drain, the car restarts to prevent a flat battery, this is what happens in traffic on the stop start system...makes me want to go out and play to see for myself !


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not right because the mmi turn off itself after few minutes so the battery won't go down..


----------



## mike3105 (Apr 7, 2016)

This happened on my current car (BMW 1 series).

It's a weird combination of the auto-engine kill with start-stop active.

Basically, on BMWs at least, if you stop the car and start-stop activates, it will kill the engine if you un-do the seatbelt. But, if you stop, un-do your seatbelt then re-park, then the start-stop kicks in again, it won't auto-kill the engine. It also proved to be a bit random on my car. I did it within the first week of owning it, but could only ever make it do it once more (on purpose!).


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Ive been sat in the car when doris pops into a shop, engine dies on stop start so I sit n listen to da tunes init, ive not had it shut down within minutes, saying that our A4 did do that and that's 8 years older.
I can see this being linked to the seat belt / door opening when the engine stops on being stationary...I also think Crabman is a bit loopy..?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

So what is the correct procedure for leaving the car and in particular does it vary depending upon whether stop/start is active or disabled. Is it a case of pressing the stop/start button just once if the stop/start function has already killed the engine (ie you are then turning off the ignition); but is the procedure different if the engine is still running, must the stop/start button be pressed twice, once to kill the engine and again to turn off the ignition?
Either way surely the moment you leave the car and lock it everything would shut down (engine & ignition).
As a prospective owner this is confusing and worrying having read the posts of crabman and deeve.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

The correct procedure is to press the start/stop engine button when leaving the car.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> The correct procedure is to press the start/stop engine button when leaving the car.


Exactly - just once, and it doesn't matter whether stop/start has activated.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Mr R said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > The correct procedure is to press the start/stop engine button when leaving the car.
> ...


Indeed!

It's the same with my girlfriend's focus, the engine stops due to start/stop but you still have to press the start/stop button to turn the actual car off.

This is all akin to having the "2 step" process with keys. First 'turn' turns the electrics on, second 'turn' kicks the engine into life.

Start/stop turns the engines off, but keeps the electrics switched on.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying this guys. 
Still doesn't explain the weird experiences of crabman and deeve.
How can the engine be running on a locked car with no key inside the vehicle; sounds like the sort of 'trick' Dynamo would pull off.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> Thanks for clarifying this guys.
> Still doesn't explain the weird experiences of crabman and deeve.
> How can the engine be running on a locked car with no key inside the vehicle; sounds like the sort of 'trick' Dynamo would pull off.


Through weird methods of the start/stop function.

Bottom line, if you are leaving the car then press the button.

If you do that then there won't be any problems.

Although if you're like me, I tend to lock the car then pull the handle to double check lol.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Another tell-tale sign is that the interior air-con fans spin down when the electrics are off (you press the button).


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Waitwhat93 said:


> The correct procedure is to press the start/stop engine button when leaving the car.


Really?

Mine will 'stop' itself when I park. I put on the handbrake, put it in P and leave the car. Never press the start/stop button when I park and exit the car.

I'm pretty sure that it doesn't matter as leaving the car will kill the ignition anyway.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > The correct procedure is to press the start/stop engine button when leaving the car.
> ...


Don't understand this. The car 'stops' itself by virtue of the stop/start function, but at this stage, although the engine is dead the ignition is still on. So surely if you attempt to leave the car you will get a warning that the ignition is still on and it will remain on until you press the stop/start button (see information note on page 69 of handbook).


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

procedure for me is pull up, put on handbrake, put into Park gear (automatic gears) then press stop start. If engine has stopped already you can tel as MMI goes to the TT screen and you et audy heartbeat plus fans turn off.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Key free ignition is an example of how to create a problem where none existed before.
Remove key, everything off. Job done.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's really not that difficult to be honest.

Unlock the car, press the start/stop button
Finish driving, press the start/stop button


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

...and according to the manual if you turn off with the start/stop button and then open the drivers door it triggers the steering lock - one could therefore conclude that if for some reason the start/stop is not used and you leave the car the steering may not be locked (but I haven't tried).


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Audi heart beat is the signal all is off, if your not hearing it when getting out to lock it the engine is still engaged, as said the screen goes to the TT logo..

Anyone else say the same thing another way ??? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> Audi heart beat is the signal all is off, if your not hearing it when getting out to lock it the engine is still engaged, as said the screen goes to the TT logo..
> 
> Anyone else say the same thing another way ??? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


I'd agree with that, but swanny78's post seems to suggest the heartbeat sounds as the ignition goes off, if I've understood it correctly. My TT logo and heartbeat only happens after I have opened the door to exit the car. Maybe this is because I have media/radio playing, but I have assumed the door opening to be the final trigger. If this is not the norm, I would like to know.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> My TT logo and heartbeat only happens after I have opened the door to exit the car. Maybe this is because I have media/radio playing, but I have assumed the door opening to be the final trigger. If this is not the norm, I would like to know.


Same, and wonder if I can simply put the handbrake on, put the S-Tronic gearbox into Park and then open the door and lock afterwards with the key or if the Start/Stop button has to be pressed.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

MarcF-TT said:


> ThePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > My TT logo and heartbeat only happens after I have opened the door to exit the car. Maybe this is because I have media/radio playing, but I have assumed the door opening to be the final trigger. If this is not the norm, I would like to know.
> ...


If you want to check, the engine and ignition is OFF whenever you hear the Audi heartbeat.

If you don't hear the heartbeat at all, your ignition is still on but the engine may be off.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

MarcF-TT said:


> ThePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > My TT logo and heartbeat only happens after I have opened the door to exit the car. Maybe this is because I have media/radio playing, but I have assumed the door opening to be the final trigger. If this is not the norm, I would like to know.
> ...


I'm wondering the same. Going to give it a try as I leave work this evening.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> MarcF-TT said:
> 
> 
> > ThePhoenix said:
> ...


That doesn't seem to be the case in my car (s-tronic). I can stop, put the car in park, engage the handbrake and press the stop/start (so engine is off and ignition is off). I can sit there listening to the radio for as long as I want and no heartbeat sound until I open the door.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

As above, I think the steering lock and heartbeat come on when the drivers door is opened. I was out my car tonight and about to shut the door before I heard the heartbeat.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ThePhoenix said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case in my car (s-tronic). I can stop, put the car in park, engage the handbrake and press the stop/start (so engine is off and ignition is off). I can sit there listening to the radio for as long as I want and no heat until I open the door.


The heartbeat sounds when you open the door so this makes sense.

Plus the radio doesn't need ignition to work, my partners Focus plays the radio with everything off until you open the door.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

34 posts on keyless ignition, this thread alone.
I rest my case....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

deeve said:


> 34 posts on keyless ignition, this thread alone.
> I rest my case....


I think it's just about understanding how it works. Once you become confident in using it, it becomes second nature.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I just look at the Rev counter if ever there is any doubt I've pressed the stop button.

When engine goes off due to stop start the status is ready.

When you press stop the status says off. As an example...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > Waitwhat93 said:
> ...


Nope.

I stop the car. The start/stop cuts the engine. Put on the handbrake, put it in P and leave. When I open the door it kills the ignition and instigates the Audi Heartbeat. Lock the car on my way.

Opening the car door when the 'stop' is activated kills the ignition. You cannot stop at some lights, open the door and close it and then drive off without starting the car manually.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

I haven't done the testing I have wanted to in the different scenarios of leaving and attempting to lock the car with and without the ignition on, but this morning I got something I haven't had before. I reversed into my parking space at work, moved the shift to park, applied the handbrake and pressed the stop/start (engine doesn't cut automatically in reverse, as far as my experience goes). As I opened the door I got an alarm that I have not heard before. Turns out it was telling me that the ignition was on. My only thought is that I pressed the SS button twice without thinking. The real point is that there definitely is an alarm that sounds if you try to leave the car with the ignition on in some cases.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok so discovered something interesting today... parked the car on the driveway, auto stop/start cut in, applied the parking brake, seat belt off and opened the door. Didn't press the stop/start button but the car did completely shut off when the door was opened, and no message about the ignition being left on. This confirms what someone above was saying!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Ok so discovered something interesting today... parked the car on the driveway, auto stop/start cut in, applied the parking brake, seat belt off and opened the door. Didn't press the stop/start button but the car did completely shut off when the door was opened, and no message about the ignition being left on. This confirms what someone above was saying!


Yes, you're right. However if you switch the ignition on without starting the engine (as I did the other day to play around with some of the settings) and then open the door without first switching off the ignition, then the ignition does not switch off automatically but instead you get a warning message to switch off the ignition.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the solution is to hear the heartbeat or see if the revs counter is on ready or not.
start & stop system requires a to do list before turn it on or off like the engine temperature, the temperature set in the a/c, seatbelt on, door closed and don't remember what else...


----------

